

China-based hackers stole Indian national security information - pinstriped_dude
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/04/06/business/AP-AS-China-Hacking-Report.html

======
Concours
It seems like china has found a new way to gain intellectual property and
classified informations without hard work. I hope it won't hurt them at the
long run, and even worst they don't care about the rest.

~~~
anamax
> I hope it won't hurt them at the long run

Why?

~~~
Concours
I think the world needs china , and nobody likes doing business with peoples
you can't trust. The idea of closing a deal with a chinese company and feeling
like, you may have your intellectual property stolen is not really exciting.

~~~
anamax
> I think the world needs china , and nobody likes doing business with peoples
> you can't trust. The idea of closing a deal with a chinese company and
> feeling like, you may have your intellectual property stolen is not really
> exciting.

I don't know how much the world "needs" a China that behaves that way, but I'm
pretty sure that it would be better off with a China that didn't.

How do you propose getting to the latter without causing some pain to the
former? Remember - they're the former because they think that it works for
them.

------
est
I don't understand this 'China+hacker' hype. Millions of hacks happen on the
Internet everyday, what makes Chinese hackers so interesting?

~~~
nsoonhui
Because they are always politically motivated, and are direct threats to
freedom and liberty?

